
Professional Transitions - twakefield
http://www.ianbicking.org/blog/2014/09/professional-transitions.html
======
Ygg2
Why isn't the title On Shutting down Mozilla Labs.

~~~
robrenaud
Yeah, I thought the article was really interesting, and maybe it would have
been frontpaged if it had a good title.

~~~
ianbicking
This is why editors give titles to articles instead of letting the writers do
it ;)

